# Swift Kitchen



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I bet none of you can claim to have had a Swift in your kitchen - we can!

Mrs SDA just called me into our kitchen to let a Swift out that had flown in through our open back door.

The poor little thing was fluttering up against the kitchen front window and luckily stayed there whilst I opened it and it swiftly flowed ayay.

Andy


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

No andy, no swift in my kitchen,but i've got a kitchen in my swift if that helps :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift kitchen*

Andy and Mrs SDA

Maybe it is an omen - your next kitchen should be a Swift one!

Russell


----------

